# Dr Max Powers Testosterone Boost



## x~factor (Apr 15, 2011)

I saw this mentioned on an old thread. Does anyone use *Dr Max Powers Testosterone Boost* and saw good results from it?

http://www.drmaxpowers.com/testosterone-booster.html


----------



## braveand (Apr 16, 2011)

Max Power!
The best Homer Simpson alter ego...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I saw this mentioned on an old thread. Does anyone use *Dr Max Powers Testosterone Boost* and saw good results from it?
> 
> Testosterone Boost Dr Max Powers



its just WAY over priced Tribulus, if you want a pure Trib product buy ours: TRIBULUS TERRESTRIS - Hormone Potentiator

ours is MUCH cheaper in price.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2011)

The best natural T booster on the market will be out next month: *IronMagLabs Ultra Male Rx*


----------



## howard55 (Jun 7, 2011)

My buddy recommended the TestBoost from Dr Max Powers to help with workouts. He says it shortens the fatique and recovery cycle for lifting weights. 

I have used almost the whole bottle that he gave me and I got to say that I have more strength and stamina when I use it. 

But what he didnt tell me is that it also makes you more verile. I found that I am much stronger in bed as well and it has helped my sexual endurance. Yee Ha.


----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)

^

strong first post.  i smell a rep.


----------

